# Outboard Site overseas



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I’d be interested in brand new midrange 2-strokes. Might be difficult to get through customs though, I’m not sure what the EPA laws actually say.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

All motors in link for USA are 4 stroke.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

I'd be careful here, 47% off and free shipping from Hong Kong? Red flag


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

albrighty_then said:


> I'd be careful here, 47% off and free shipping from Hong Kong? Red flag


What's wrong with King Chong?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Wait for it.......butt-hurt 2 stroke police on a high horse coming in hot!!!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Store Name YANLUN Marine Trade CO.,LTD
Address 16th Floor,Workingport COMM,NO.3 HUA FOOK Street,Tsimshatsui,Kowloon,HongKong/
9th Floor,Yuanfa Industrial Center,NO.25,Hongzhao Street,Kowloon Wan,HK
Country HongKong,China
Phone 0085264698752

Welcome to yamaha-outboardsale.com Company YANLUN Marine Trade CO.,LTD.We are Yamaha,SUZUKI and Honda outboard motor shop online.We can supply the 2015 2016 2017 2018 brand new and genuine Yamaha outboard Motors,Suzuki and Honda boat motors with free shipping worldewide and factory price.We can supply 2 stroke and 4 stroke 2.5-350hp outboard motors.We look forward to doing business with you sincerely.

*Manager: * Joe Smith 

*Email: * [email protected]

*Joe looks authentic- snicker. Excited to see how it all turns out.*


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

EdK13 said:


> Store Name YANLUN Marine Trade CO.,LTD
> Address 16th Floor,Workingport COMM,NO.3 HUA FOOK Street,Tsimshatsui,Kowloon,HongKong/
> 9th Floor,Yuanfa Industrial Center,NO.25,Hongzhao Street,Kowloon Wan,HK
> Country HongKong,China
> ...


Lol at manager Joe


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm sure Joe is a legit guy. Besides, I've bought shadier stuff online with bitcoin.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe shouldn't be too hard to find---I'm guessing he is the only guy named Joe Smith in the Chinese population of 80 billion.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

This is a picture from their website. You can type in the name in the top of the picture, boatland.nl and easily find out the picture is from a boat dealership in the Netherlands.

If you look closely at the other inventory pictures, each one shows a different building structure, some concrete, some steel.

And I would think Yamaha would remember to capitalize _Yamaha _on their service certificate.

Maybe these guys are legit, I surely don't know, but if they are stealing images and showing fake inventory, it doesn't help my opinion much.

EDIT: You can clearly see an Evinrude sign in the image. This Chinese company does not even sell Evinrude...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jhreels said:


> This is a picture from their website. You can type in the name in the top of the picture, boatland.nl and easily find out the picture is from a boat dealership in the Netherlands.
> 
> If you look closely at the other inventory pictures, each one shows a different building structure, some concrete, some steel.
> 
> ...


Come on, Joe wouldn't deceive me like that.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> Come on, Joe wouldn't deceive me like that.


No, but Joe's team of super intense paper looking at people might...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jhreels said:


> No, but Joe's team of super intense paper looking at people might...
> View attachment 32578


That's clearly Joe's support team making sure they scour the world to bring you the best deals on new 2 strokes.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Look at them having fun at the company picnic. These guys are 100% legit.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm sure Joe is a legit guy. Besides, I've bought shadier stuff online with bitcoin.


cough.silkroad.cough


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

This operation is probably "standard operating procedure" in that shiz hole of a country.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I encourage you all to read the customer reviews from this site. They're pure gold.


----------



## Scammerdie (Aug 5, 2020)

The FaceBook page manager is from Nigeria, where the most scammers came from. Does this red flag enough for you guys? https://www.facebook.com/outboardsale/


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Hay man i worked in Nigeria for 5 years, scamming is considered good business. Most nationals don't receive there pay in a timely fashion n dats sorta standard procedure fer locals. Expats r paid thru USA r UK companies no issues!


----------

